# P fry



## jersep (Feb 26, 2003)

So at what age do you need to seperate the fry from the adults or do you at all?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I bleive you need to tank the eggs out before into other tank and then put them back in when they are bigg enuff and wont bet eatn by the larger ones.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

bobme, typing alittle to fast there? Its hard to understand what you typed. If youre not sure, then why post it? Why would you put the fry back in the tank? Do you have any experience with breeding piranha?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

when moving fry to a new tank be aware that they are more sensitive to water parameters changes. If you can I would try moving them to a new established tank if possible if you want the majority of them to survive


----------



## jersep (Feb 26, 2003)

Yeah I figured I need to be careful when moving them but at what age do they need moved?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

As soon as they are hatched. Free swimming would invite attack by parents or each other.


----------



## jersep (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks for the help !


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

You can use Natts fry pen also.
check the info out on his web site here:http://home.1asphost.com/supernatepiranha/


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

You can use Natts fry pen also.
check the info out on his web site here:http://home.1asphost.com/supernatepiranha/


----------

